# When to start Arimidex



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I posted on here a while ago regarding Arimidex dosage to keep gyno at bay on a Test-E/Tren-Ace cycle (1g pw/50mg ed) and got some great advice, I have been cruising on 250mg of Test-E pw and plan on starting my cycle Monday. My question is, when should I start the Arimidex?


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

im prone to gyno induced by tren and deca so i run arimadex from my first jab 1mg eod. dont know if thats whats best for you but it worked for me in the past. PM Hacksii he knows his stuff bout SERMS etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks mate, was what I was thinking but wanted to check with someone who has used it. Reps


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Arimidex can be started at the start of the cycle if you want mate. the great thing about it is that its not very toxic in moderation, and its doesnt effect blood lipids (cholestorol) that much either. Ive seen studys where both .5mg and 1mg doses of arimidex were shown to decrease estrogen by roughly 50%. The 1mg/day dose also increased testosterone levels by 58%. In that same study, in both groups, LH and FSH also went up slightly. Its a great AI, i love it! Thought about using proviron mate? Its great for freeing up testosterone and works well at keeping sides down if took regularly :thumb:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You should start it now, so that the compound has reached a stable level in your body when you start the course. I think with Adex it takes 10 days, with Letro its more like 30!

SD


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

stable blood plasma concentrations of the compound are achieved after 7 consecutive 1mg daily doses. Yet another plus side! i would make love to 'dex if possible


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent advice, thanks guys. Was going to run 1mg eod but would you advise 1mg ed? Wanted enough to keep gyno at bay but thought a certain amount of estrogen was a good thing? eg. water around joints for heavy lifting etc, pls correct me if im wrong. Have used Letro before to reverse gyno and it was far too harsh for my liking.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

i'd say .5mg would be plenty and up it if you see any sides mate.

PS letro is alot more harsh at blocking estrogen. its mother trucking estrogen killing machine!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Your not wrong, tried having a shag whilst on it. Was like trying to squeeze toothpaste back in its tube!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

hahahahaha. its a killer. its good at whats its meant to do though. Just plenty bad points to taking it


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Couldn't agree more, seriously reduced my gyno to the point where I can't even feel it. Good med.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ha ha you wimps! your just taking too much of the ole letro estrokiller. You only need a fraction of what most people take 0.25ml e3d thats it! A 30ml bottle goes a looooong way like that  you can always up the dose or frequency, but you cant take it back out again :laugh: I hear of people taking 0.5ml-1ml eod, these are the same people who have 0 estrogen too 

SD


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Would you say at the dose you stated that it wouldn't kill all estrogen, but perhaps be as effective as Arimidex at preventing gyno? Had only used it previously to reverse it.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

arimidex has other benefits. letro isnt just a stronger version of arimidex


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ramrodder said:


> Would you say at the dose you stated that it wouldn't kill all estrogen, but perhaps be as effective as Arimidex at preventing gyno? Had only used it previously to reverse it.


It works great at that dose to prevent gyno, with minimal sides. Tbh its almost a benefit not wanting to hump everything in site.

Dose will be dependant on how much test you are taking, I would say the dose I run is a minimum, but its easy to work up from there.

Never used Adex, hear nothing but good things about it except the price.

SD


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I nearly sh*t myself when I saw the price of pharma tabs, opted for liquid form from a research site.


----------

